# فلّوطة



## الضاد

السلام عليكم جميعاً!
ما معنى أن يكون الشخص "فلّوطة" في اللهجة المصرية؟ 
شكراً


----------



## إسكندراني

الضاد said:


> السلام عليكم جميعاً!
> ما معنى أن يكون الشخص "فلّوطة" في اللهجة المصرية؟
> شكراً


ما اعرفش بس شكلها شتيمة في رجولته من اللي داير ع النت!


----------



## cherine

مش شتيمة، لكنها تُقال بقصد السخرية. أظن أصلها من "فَلْتة"، بمعنى الشخص الفريد أو المتميِّز. أما الفلوطة فهو الشخص الذي يدعي معرفة الأشياء أو امتلاك مهارات متميزة، ويتفاخر بذلك أمام الآخرين. (عامل فلوطة وهوَّ ما بيعرفش/بيفهمش حاجة).


----------



## CZAREK

cherine said:


> مش شتيمة، لكنها تُقال بقصد السخرية. أظن أصلها من "فَلْتة"، بمعنى الشخص الفريد أو المتميِّز. أما الفلوطة فهو الشخص الذي يدعي معرفة الأشياء أو امتلاك مهارات متميزة، ويتفاخر بذلك أمام الآخرين. (عامل فلوطة وهوَّ ما بيعرفش/بيفهمش حاجة).



انا سمعت الكلمة دي قبل كده و بعتقد بمعنها  *مغرورة* في الفصحى العربية ايه رايكم يا شباب؟


----------



## cherine

لا أظن أنها تعني مغرور (لاحظ أن كلمة فلوطة شكلها مؤنث لكنها تُستخدم أيضًا مع المذكر). هي تعني الشخص المُدَّعي، أو المتعالِم أو المتفاخر بعلم (قد لا يكون لديه حقًا)، أما الغرور فشيء مختلف.


----------

